# Promaster van



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

Who's interested in this van


Diesel or gas can I disable the air bags so I put kids in front.school run


ANYONE CONSIDERING THIS VAN




Anyone looking at this van what are your thoughts.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Looks like a really ugly sprinter.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Going to be out around same time Fords new vans . Also Help with price wars at least . Have to look more into them .


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

I think it's great. It says the lights are extra high and the bumper is multiple pieces so if in a fender bender you don't have to replace the whole front end! 

Sounds silly until you own it and it happens to you. Those little things are a help to owners and nice to see that train of thought. How the van is overall who knows, but as said it will help with prices of the others. 

I don't mind the look of any of these vans. Partly because I just think they're so great to work from. But then I now own a Nissan NV and its fugly!! There are so many though around town that you get used to anything. But of course I think the transit/sprinters look better


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Why would you want to disable the air bags?


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Why would you want to disable the air bags?


You can't have infants in the front with air bags I'm not sure about the new intelligent air bags


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

kids...work truck....front impact....tools flying. if you're that serious, install the steel Adrian Steel style door.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Oh yeah... this is one of those Fiat based trucks that they use in foreign countries on dirt roads. This thing is as tough as nails.


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

72chevy4x4 said:


> kids...work truck....front impact....tools flying. if you're that serious, install the steel Adrian Steel style door.


Of course I'm going to put a divider.


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

Anyone get one of these dodge vans yet? I saw one a few days ago on the road and I think some of the dealerships around me have them on the lot. May go take a look soon.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

I haven't seen any yet. Go check them out and get back to us! 👍

Excited to see how they are and the prices. Think it's great to have some more companies fighting for business in the segment.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I saw one with a sticker price of $31k gas engine, I read the diesel would be $4k more.

MPG was expected to be 17-18 v-6 gas, I thought it would be higher than that. The new sprinters with the 4 cyl diesel are getting 25-27

http://www.trucktrend.com/roadtests/van/163_1310_2014_ram_promaster_v6_first_test/


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

I will try and look at one in the next several weeks. Didn't realize the diesel version is not out yet. It appears to be cheaper compared to the sprinter and it's dodge so probably cheaper maintenance. Seems everyone always complains about servicing the sprinters.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

alboston said:


> I will try and look at one in the next several weeks. Didn't realize the diesel version is not out yet. It appears to be cheaper compared to the sprinter and it's dodge so probably cheaper maintenance. Seems everyone always complains about servicing the sprinters.


It would be interesting to see the maintenance requirements for the promaster diesel. On of my complaints about the sprinter is the price and availability of the proper oil for it, I usually have to order it.

My other complaint is the dealerships are few and far between although a benz dealer nearby just started to carry sprinters but I have to go to a freightliner dealer.

Oddly enough Dodge dealers seem to be scarce near where I live.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Must of seen 10 or so on the road in last week . Have to check it out in person .


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Stoped by dealer this week still have non in stock, But on order. Have been waiting two years for full size transit to arrive. Last month e350 $4250.00 in repairs, 260k on speedo. I need a new van, High top no more knees geting tools out!!!!.


----------



## Crocop (Nov 29, 2011)

I was told they are using the dodge caravan transmission in the automatics so I don't know how that tranny will hold up under commercial use


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

More info
http://www.allpar.com/trucks/ram/ProMaster.html

That trans could be the weak link, the diesel is/was used in Mitsubishi Fuso trucks.
How can a trans that was used in a minivan/Sebring work well mated to a Fuso engine moving a GCWR of 12k lbs?

If that is the same engine that was used in the FE series it will last but everything else around it does not last- ECM, ABS module, fuel lines, water pump etc.


----------



## Crocop (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry I forgot to mention that the caravan tranny will only be used in the 3.6 litre gas powered promaster the diesel will have an entirely different tranny I was told it will be a fiat tranny in the diesel


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I see these EVERYWHERE!!! I'm a bowtie man ,,,but these gargo vans are growing on me.:laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.nissancommercialvehicles.com/build/trim


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

blacktop said:


> I see these EVERYWHERE!!! I'm a bowtie man ,,,but these gargo vans are growing on me.:laughing:


All the guys here complain about gas miles.:sad:


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

They're no different really than other v8 pickups in terms of mileage. You know, poor to quite poor...


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

Yup I heard those nissans are nice but suck the fuel down. Waiting for dodge diesel to come out and will test drive one.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

This is a fairly in depth review of the Promaster
http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2013/10/review-2014-ram-promaster-cargo-van-with-video/

Not sure I would buy one, seems like too many new items. Electronic braking, reviewer said brakes seem a little grabby when van is empty. That could be a problem with FWD van on snow
Lots of copies from the sprinter.


----------



## Solar Control (Jan 27, 2009)

alboston said:


> Yup I heard those nissans are nice but suck the fuel down. Waiting for dodge diesel to come out and will test drive one.


We usually test drive them by renting them from Enterprise Trucks for a couple of days. The Nissan we rented rode great and we got about 17 mpg, mostly highway miles.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Solar Control said:


> We usually test drive them by renting them from Enterprise Trucks for a couple of days. The Nissan we rented rode great and we got about 17 mpg, mostly highway miles.


 Great point to do .


----------



## wes.frink (Nov 8, 2013)

Isn't the Promaster just a rebadged Sprinter/Freightliner/Mercedes?


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

wes.frink said:


> Isn't the Promaster just a rebadged Sprinter/Freightliner/Mercedes?


No not at all. The Promaster is built by Fiat. Fiat owns Chrysler. The Sprinter is built by Mercedes.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Okay did anyone pull the trigger and buy one . Seems I see a lot now around town since there rolled out now in force . Price is right as well as warranty .


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I was looking at one last week, just looking. Not as cheap price wise as I thought, $33k for a stripped high top shorty. Quality wise it looked really cheap, was very surprised about that. 

I talked to a guy who drives one a week or two ago, his company is switching to them for better fuel mileage which he said was 5 mpg more than their ford vans. He was not impressed with the Promaster after 3 months, did not think it would last long


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

rrk said:


> I was looking at one last week, just looking. Not as cheap price wise as I thought, $33k for a stripped high top shorty. Quality wise it looked really cheap, was very surprised about that. I talked to a guy who drives one a week or two ago, his company is switching to them for better fuel mileage which he said was 5 mpg more than their ford vans. He was not impressed with the Promaster after 3 months, did not think it would last long


 Doesn't it have 5 year / 100,000 . Was thinking service would be cheap . The sprinter 2500 start like 47,000 .


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Anyone that comes from an E series van will think everything else feels like junk. I checked out the Nissan and it just felt cheap. 

I'm curious what the Ford Transit will be like. It's all about fuel mileage so we might expect everything to feel lightweight in comparison. The fleet owners will buy them up.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

skillman said:


> Doesn't it have 5 year / 100,000 . Was thinking service would be cheap . The sprinter 2500 start like 47,000 .


Sprinters start at $40 ish, most are $44-45 with high top.
5/100 warranty for engine/body 3/36 all else I think.

These days I don't think service is cheap on anything


----------



## rondon (Feb 10, 2010)

I ordered one the first part of March. It is scheduled to be here the end of June. It has been a long wait. I ordered the 159 in wheel base th=all van. Just takes forever to get it here.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

rondon said:


> I ordered one the first part of March. It is scheduled to be here the end of June. It has been a long wait. I ordered the 159 in wheel base th=all van. Just takes forever to get it here.


 There on dealer lots here . You order something special in the van .


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

rrk said:


> Sprinters start at $40 ish, most are $44-45 with high top. 5/100 warranty for engine/body 3/36 all else I think. These days I don't think service is cheap on anything


 Not sure what the new fords will be . If it's the 3/36 that will stink . That's why I think the dodge and sprinters are better with there warranty length .


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

skillman said:


> Not sure what the new fords will be . If it's the 3/36 that will stink . That's why I think the dodge and sprinters are better with there warranty length .


That is the sprinter warranty


----------



## Solar Control (Jan 27, 2009)

For those looking for a new van this resource may be useful.

http://www.automotive-fleet.com/channel/van.aspx

Of particular interest to those shopping the Promaster is:

http://www.rambodybuilder.com/2014/van/vf/vfmo.pdf

Ford has similar information available and I imagine GM and Nissan do also.


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

Now that I moved, there is actually a dealer very close that has a few on the lot. Not the best looking vans but the price isn't too bad. Just need to stop and test drive.


----------

